# Standard repetoire of FX



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 22, 2020)

I need to know what is "usually" applied to an orchestral master aside from reverb. What are your "standard" effects which you usually apply to the master which you can't do without? Just the standard fx to get a full, dry sound.


----------

